# Sparkalloid VS Chitosan-Kiesol



## BIGJEFF (Oct 6, 2010)

Wich is best to use between Sparkalloid and Chitosan-Kiesol? I never used Sparkaloid but I had good succes with the other one...


----------



## cpfan (Oct 6, 2010)

Some people feel that Sparkolloid is best used after another clearing agent.

Since you've had success with K-C, stick with it.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2010)

SuperKleer is a little easier to use since you dont have to heat anything up. Ive never used Sparkaloid myself and dont even use fining agents anymore unless I have a stubborn wine that just wont clear on its own but my go to fining agent is SuperKleer and its never failed me yet.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 7, 2010)

Sparkolloid is a blend of polysaccharides in a diatomaceous earth carrier. It possesses a strong positive charge. Sparkolloid is a gentle clarifier used to remove yeast cells and tannin complexes. Sparkolloid settles quickly (2-7 days) and produces fine lees. It is sometimes used after bentonite fining. It is recommended for fining meads. 

If your problem is positively charged, then Sparkolloid will likely do little to help you out. If you're not sure what your problem is, then Superkleer is a good choice because it is designed to pull ions with both + and - charges. 

Sparkolloid is cheaper/dose and is easy to keep but more work to use. Superkleer seems to produce a more compact sediment making racking a bit easier.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Lon,
when using sparkolloid and following the directions is it supposed to completely disolve after the 5 mins of boiling? I can never get it to completely disolve, it still works and works great when I have to use it even though it isnt disolved.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 8, 2010)

pwrose said:


> Hey Lon,
> when using sparkolloid and following the directions is it supposed to completely disolve after the 5 mins of boiling? I can never get it to completely disolve, it still works and works great when I have to use it even though it isnt disolved.



I mix mine in a coffee cup in the microwave using about a half cup of water. It does mix to an even consistancy when stirred (no lumps), but just like bentonite, the heavier stuff will still start to settle to the bottom of the cup if you stop stirring.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wade E said:


> SuperKleer is a little easier to use since you dont have to heat anything up. Ive never used Sparkaloid myself and dont even use fining agents anymore unless I have a stubborn wine that just wont clear on its own but my go to fining agent is SuperKleer and its never failed me yet.




I have the bentonite and the sparkalloid - but i have never used it. I use the super kleer and it has never failed me yet.

I just used it on my strawberry - and it is - super kleer


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll simmer my sparkolloid for a half hour frequently stirring. Most will disolve. Some small bits won't but it all gets added and extremely well stirred up for a few minutes in the wine. That also degasses my wine. 

Sediment is scene in a few days and clearing is evident in hours.


----------

